# First time pork tenderloin - braided



## smokin isthe dr (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Here is my little plug for the newsletter.  This week featured a braided pork tenderloin.  I am a very busy guy with a very busy on call schedule, so long smokes are nearly impossible when I can get called out at a moments notice.  I have been keeping a mental log of all the short smoke recipes that I have seen, and when I got the newsletter with those beautiful pictures, I knew I had to try it.  Plus, a good buddy was coming over for dinner.  It turned out amazing!!  I ended up getting some crusty french bread and making a twist on a po boy.  Also smoked some firecracker corn on the cob for the first time.  Made a newbie mistake and removed too much of the shuck, but they still turned out.  Enjoy!  We sure did.  Almost didn't get post smoke pics cause it went so fast!  And the guest had seconds, so it must have been ok.

Pork tenderloin right out of the package













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






Per Jeff's instructions, I halved the tenderloin













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






cut into three long tails













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






Coated in mustard and rubbed with a secret rub mix.  The Bourbon is the only hint...













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






I am proud to say that I didn't know how to braid.  After a quick lesson from the wife, looks like I did ok!













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






And the corn.  Completely shucked and left the inner layer intact.













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






Coated in butter and a chili powder/cayenne mix













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






Wrap them back up













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






And into the smoker.













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






And the finished tenderloins













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






The whole ensemble.













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






Finally able to get a picture.  Before anyone could inhale the rest.  Have a spicy asian mustard in the upper right corner.  Gave a great little kick to the po boy, without covering the taste of the meat.













image.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Jun 8, 2013






I will refrain from showing the cheesecake brownie a la mode that the wife made.  

The tenderloin was amazing, and only took about 2 hours to get to an IT of 145.  Best of all - I didn't get called in and got to enjoy the smoke!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 9, 2013)

Food looks great!

...will have to try it...looks like I need to get that newsletter...


----------



## seenred (Jun 9, 2013)

That looks delicious!  Nicely done!

Red


----------



## reinhard (Jun 9, 2013)

I seen that on Jeff's newsletter as well. Love that newsletter, and for those that haven't got it, it's awesome.  Great job on the braiding also. I have never braided a thing so i may have to ask the wife for some coaching. Turned out to be a fantastic meal!!. Reinhard


----------



## cheryl lee (Jun 22, 2013)

Greetings, Smokin isthe Dr's!

I too was jazzed by this in the newsletter and finally did it yesterday. I use a MES30. I smoked at 225*, and used an oven thermometer that I could view through the window, just to confirm the oven temp was correct as shown in the display. I did this because the braiding made me distrust the unit's probe which normally I rely on with good results. To my dismay, these little beauties were way over done (160*) at 1.5 hrs. on a mid rack. (Jeff sais his took 2.25 hrs. to reach 145* IT with smoker at 225*.) I'm wondering what your time, temps, etc, where. I absolutely will do this again, but will consider that they will be ready to come out in one hour or less at an IT of 135*, and will rise to 140-145* which should be perfect pork by todays standard.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 22, 2013)

I see I am late to the party. i don't know how i missed this thread. Yours look great.

I liked the idea when I read the news letter I am going to have to give it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shinny (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks Great. Nice job.


----------



## dr k (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to have to try the braid.  More surface area for the rub to stick to.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

I love what you did with the corn! Schweet!


----------



## webowabo (Jun 24, 2013)

A perfect "fix" for a busy smoker ;) and it looks perfect too.  Never tried the corn like that. I just make a melted butter with chili and pour it on before serving.  Keep it up :)
-mike


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies!  The corn turned out ok, but I made the rookie mistake of removing too much of the husks.  They were a little over smoked if there is such a thing!  I might have to try the melted butter/chili rub after cooking next time. 

Cheryl lee, you are correct.  These things cooked extremely quick.  I started at 225 as well, but could tell early on that the IT was rising too quickly. I dropped it back to 175 ish to do an "ultra low and slow". :biggrin:  they were still done (IT of 140) in just under 2 hours.  Not sure how Jeff got his to last as long as his did. I just assumed my cut was a bit smaller. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## av8tor (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool,  I just finished eating mine tonight too.  Google helped me with the braid.  I like what you did with the rub putting it on before the braid, = more flavor I am sure.  Mine was finished earlier than I expected.  

I was 225 and I did not get that bark look, nice.


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 28, 2013)

I did this the day after I got the newsletter email at our company BBQ/Smoke competition. It cooked much faster than I thought it would, but turned out awesome when fresh off the smoker. Do not let these sit any length of time - as I was serving them out I noticed a lot of liquid in the pan. The longer they sat, the drier they got. 
I took 3rd place in the competition for my pulled pork though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## webowabo (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats on the 3rd place BaJa.. ! Im thinking of trying the braid.. its my moms bday this weekend... and she would think I bought something "braided" if I where to make it... she does love some piggie ;)


----------

